# Toshiba HDD/SSD Alert



## yamila27

Error Notification "Unable to get disk information, can not use the alert feature." 

Please help me to fix this, my computer is a Satellite L775.


----------



## OldGrayGary

Hi Yamila27 .... and welcome to the forums ....

If your Toshiba came with an earlier version of Windows (such as Windows 7 or Windows 8.1), and it has been upgraded to Windows 10, check on the support website for your exact model (the exact model number will be listed on a sticker on the bottom of your laptop L775-SNNNN ... the "N"s will be the numbers for your model within the L775 model series) --- While on the Toshiba site for your model, see if there is a Windows 10 compatible version of the Toshiba HDSSD Utility. If so, uninstall the older version from "Programs & Features" in the Windows 10 Control Panel, and install the newer version. That should fix it.

If your system came with Windows 10, you can try a reinstall of the utility. If you've recently replaced the hard drive, and reinstalling the utility doesn't help --- if your computer is running fine otherwise, you can simply uninstall the utility completely. But I'd recommend that you run a diagnostic on the drive, just to make sure it's OK. Many Toshibas come with built-in diagnostics. If Windows is working OK, the diagnostics might be available from the "Toshiba" folder in "All Apps" on the Start Menu.

The message that you are seeing usually doesn't indicate a problem with the hard drive (it is rather a problem with the utility program itself). But - just to be sure - I like the idea of following up with diagnostics at some point.

Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## jenae

Hi, we usually remove the bloatware from clients computers before we deliver them, as Gary says the util is probably best removed. SSD's have Trim (built into the OS), have a good read through this, especially the section on ssd's.


Optimize and Defrag Drives in Windows 10 - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## spunk.funk

Go to Start/All Programs/Toshiba/Apps and Drivers/Toshiba HDD_SSD Alert 3.1.64.6.d/click on *TC 00143400M.exe*.


----------

